# Paisley, Please Knitted Cowl



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

Are you crazy for paisley? Achieve a great double-knit look without the work! This pattern scratches so many knitting itches! It is worked in the round, is versatile, and it employs an easy-to-follow colorwork design. Paisley, Please can be knitted any length, and because it has a buttoned closure, it can be buttoned and worn as a cowl, twisted and then buttoned for a moebius cowl or left unbuttoned and worn as a scarf. It can be doubled around itself and worn as a cozy neck warmer. The pattern uses Inji Kismet Fibers luscious Shukumei Lavender Ice Mist Merino/Silk Singles Fingering and Hawaiian Surf, but any of Injis sock yarns will work up beautifully.

$4.00

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/paisley-please-cowl


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Another beautiful pattern. Thanks!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I love paisley and I love this. I am wearing a paisley top today.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

That looks so cozy & warm! Love the pattern.


----------



## Sewalaskan (Sep 7, 2013)

Stunning! And in my favorite color.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

What a beautiful pattern and I love the colours! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you all. I am on a paisley kick. Working on socks now, and shawl, mitts and hat are following soon!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Paisley is just wonderful! Love the versatility! :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Oh, I love the paisleys! 

Are you aware that your model is having a 'wardrobe malfunction'? LOL!


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah... I caught that after I posted, but I think I'll just call it a shiny, white body suit!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

another beauty!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Love the pattern and colour.Beautiful designing.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Debbie, you do such great things. Love it!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

What a gorgeous and versatile design ! I just love it.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful! ;0)


----------



## Gypsy14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Beautiful pattern and this yarn makes it look so soft and drapey!


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I just watched your video on how to do the heel and keep the Paisley pattern going... this is a great scarf too!! I love paisley's


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

The sock will be out tomorrow (I hope)...my fave so far. Have CO the shawl. Then, I think I must move on from paisleys for bit.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Beautiful! I love the color also.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Really different, love it!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is gorgeous.


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks! Love the paisley!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Deborah Tomasello said:


> The sock will be out tomorrow (I hope)...my fave so far. Have CO the shawl. Then, I think I must move on from paisleys for bit.


Ooh, can't wait to see the sock.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is really prettyx


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you...and a fun knit.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, it's gorgeous!


----------



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------

